# Post in this thread to win a FREE hoodie from MaxAmps.com



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

Hey Guys,

To celebrate our new hoodies, we are giving one away to a lucky person in this thread. All you have to do is comment to enter. Winner picked at random on 1/30

Thanks and good luck!

Brandon

http://www.maxamps.com/Hoodie.htm


----------



## race71 (Oct 20, 2010)

Looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

looks awesome!!!


----------



## mr_meat68 (Jan 30, 2005)

pretty cool logo on that hoodie


----------



## King Dork (Nov 23, 2008)

Even if I drove like crap, I could look cool doing it!


----------



## 1fastsc10 (Nov 22, 2011)

It would look cooler on me lol


----------



## wrenchhead (Oct 26, 2007)

nice hoodie


----------



## WogDog3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sweet hoodie hope it comed in 4xl


----------



## biketroll (Oct 22, 2012)

We need a hoodie up here that looks that good.... -21 yesterday morning.


----------



## horsedog (Nov 24, 2010)

sounds great!


----------



## m3g (Jul 13, 2011)

would look best on a girl. JUST SAYING...


----------



## GMan (Jan 3, 1999)

Nice looking hoodie!


----------



## Blash (Nov 8, 2010)

1fastsc10 said:


> It would look cooler on me lol


I dont know 1fastsc10, remember, invite all of your friends.............LMAO


----------



## gordie b (May 9, 2010)

I even use them, Hoodie looks cool !


----------



## Bob~H (Jan 21, 2009)

Looks good:thumbsup:


----------



## calvin (Jan 2, 2002)

It'll even keep your ears warm


----------



## rccarfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

I could go for a new hoodie to go along with my new batteries.


----------



## Lucky Lance (Dec 29, 2004)

*Hoodie*

That hoodie just speaks to me. I can hear it now saying: GO FAST(ER) TURN LEFT....:wave::thumbsup:


----------



## ptown20 (Jul 9, 2002)

great looking hoodie, would definitely be put to use as it's 15 this morning in De.


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

Nice looking hoodie:thumbsup:


----------



## BENCHRACING (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks Nice . Hope that who ever wins this appreciates it , I know I would . :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Nice!!! Keep up the good work at MAX AMPS!!!


----------



## brandonwilcox (Sep 10, 2008)

rccarfreak is the winner. I sent you a PM. Thanks for participating and remember to check out our Facebook page for more giveaways at http://www.facebook.com/maxamps


----------



## rccarfreak (Dec 27, 2012)

Awesome. Thank you so much Brandon and Maxamps.


----------

